# [SOLVED]Jeszcze jeden problem z hibernacją

## matiit

Wszystko działa  (nawet z compizem, po wyłączeniu sync to vblank), ale raz na jakieś 20 przywróceń system zamarza (ale muzyka gra), jest czarny ekran, nie pomaga alt ctrl backspace, tylko reset...Last edited by matiit on Sat May 31, 2008 10:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Zakładam, że to wina xorga, uzyj sysrq do ubica wszystkich aplikacji na konsoli gdy takie coś będziesz miał.

----------

## matiit

No to będzie tylko ominięcie. 

Wina Xorga jako takiego czy coś mam na przykład ze złymi flagami skompilowane itp?

Najgorsze jest to ze nawet na konsole nie moge wrócić...

----------

## SlashBeast

no wlasnie mamy sie tego dowiedziec, jak tak sie stanie, to ubijesz sysrq wszystko na danej konsolce, bedzie wiadomo, ze to xorg.

----------

## matiit

Jaka jest do tego kombinacja bo nie chcę spalić  :Smile: 

ctrl + sysrq + S?

----------

## Arfrever

 *matiit wrote:*   

> Jaka jest do tego kombinacja bo nie chcę spalić 
> 
> ctrl + sysrq + S?

 

'Alt + SysRQ + E' lub 'Alt + SysRQ + I'.

----------

## matiit

Tak sobie myślę:

Czy może to być wina tego, że jak zahibernuję go (sysfs-disk, na gentoo-sources tak przy okazji) i przy ponownym włączaniu kompa włączam inny system (arch), i w tym archu zamontuję partycję z gentoo (/).

Może to być tego wina?

----------

## Arfrever

 *matiit wrote:*   

> Tak sobie myślę:
> 
> Czy może to być wina tego, że jak zahibernuję go (sysfs-disk, na gentoo-sources tak przy okazji) i przy ponownym włączaniu kompa włączam inny system (arch), i w tym archu zamontuję partycję z gentoo (/).
> 
> Może to być tego wina?

 

Tak. (Nawet montowanie w trybie tylko do odczytu może być niebezpieczne.)

----------

## matiit

No to zrobie test.... Nie będę spod archa montował / (a nawet i /home, bo to tylko siostry system) i może to będzie rozwiązanie... mam nadzieję.

----------

## matiit

No i nie montowałem spod archa...

Dałem dziś rano emerge --sync && emerge -uND world && hibernate -F /etc/hibernate/sysfs-disk.conf

Wracam ze szkoły, włączam, czarny ekran próuje Alt + SysRQ + I i nic... pomogło tylko Alt + SysRQ + O... zresetowało system... 

Ma ktoś może jeszcze jakiś pomysl?

A może to być wina tego że jade na gentoo-sources? Może powinienem używać tuxonice czy suspend2?

Zainstalowałem tuxonice-sources i nie miałem od tego czasu żadnego problemu  :Smile: 

Troszkę wolniej sie przywraca ale to nic...

----------

